# Argentina Mountain biking?



## muito doido (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi,
I'm going to be in Argentina the first week of March and I'm wondering if anyone has any tips, suggestions, links, etc. for xc riding there? I will post a follow up review of my trip for other folks.
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola los mejores sitios en argentina son bariloche y villa angostura. Pero los mejores sitios para hacer MTB estan en Chile! Saludos (volcan osorno, Pucon, Puerto Montt, Santiago, Viña del Mar, Valle de la Luna .......... )

please visit bikemontt.com 

saludos!


----------



## Supple1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I did a hike bike raft trip a few years ago in and around Bariloche. The local tour operator was http://www.huala.com.ar/. Their mountain bike guides were on the Argentinian olympic team if I remember correctly and awesome. Their website used to have english on it, but I can't find the english part of their. If you contact them, they do speek english though. Super cool, laid back, and a lot of fun. Definitely would go with them again. Hope this helps!


----------



## Supple1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Found it: http://www.gurutravelpatagonia.com.ar/eng/index.html

Also I know they offer more mtbing than is on their website, so if you decide to go to Bariloche, I would contact them


----------



## G$Money (May 22, 2008)

I'm heading to Argentina March 15 and would love to hear what you learn about mountain biking in there.


----------



## dav1dso (Mar 2, 2011)

The keys to being safe on a bike are almost entirely in your hands. Predictable cyclist and that go a long way to ensuring many happy miles on your bike.

contemporary furniture | modern lounge chairs


----------



## muito doido (Mar 30, 2006)

Supple1 said:


> Found it: http://www.gurutravelpatagonia.com.ar/eng/index.html
> 
> Also I know they offer more mtbing than is on their website, so if you decide to go to Bariloche, I would contact them


Thanks for the info..much appreciated.


----------



## muito doido (Mar 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hola los mejores sitios en argentina son bariloche y villa angostura. Pero los mejores sitios para hacer MTB estan en Chile! Saludos (volcan osorno, Pucon, Puerto Montt, Santiago, Viña del Mar, Valle de la Luna .......... )
> 
> please visit bikemontt.com
> 
> saludos!


Yes Chile is on my list of places to ride. I am in Bariloche right now...so close to Pucon, yet so far since I only have a few days to spend. Thanks for the info and sending the website. Next time I hope to be riding on the other side of the Andes! Cheers!


----------



## muito doido (Mar 30, 2006)

So I ended up coming to Bariloche, Argentina in northern Patagonia for a few days. It is a 2 hour flight out of Buenos Aires. Bariloche has quite a few companies that rent bikes. Since I only have a few days I can't rate them all but here are some links:
www.cordillerabike.com - I am going with Daniel to ride Friday. They speak english there.
www.dirtybikes.com.ar - Laura speaks english and was very helpful in trying to arrange something but in the end I got a better price with Cordillera Bike.
The bikes that they rent are decent hard tails. Cordillera has a full xc bike available.

The ski resort Cerro Catedral just outside Bariloche runs a bike park in the summer with lift access and rents full suspension bikes. I didn't see how the bike rentals were since today (March 2nd was apparently the last day of the season). There is a ski resort in Villa La Angostura that also runs a bike park at the ski hill in the summer. I'm going there tomorrow to check it out, not sure if it is still open. Villa La Ang. is about 90km from Bariloche. You can take a bus or rent a car for about US$50/day.

A few tips, consider bringing bike shoes and pedals unless you don't mind running on flats for XC riding. Don't worry about bringing a helmet, they have lots of those.

A bit about Bariloche, there are lots of options for accommodations across all price ranges. There are lots of great restaurants and beers here, it is very much geared to tourism and is a popular spot for Argentinians. If you need a break from biking there are lots of tours, hikes, sight-seeing, etc to do.


----------



## Supple1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Bariloche is a blast, I am jealous! Thanks for the update, hope you have a great time!


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

Any recommendations for the Mendoza area? I'll be there in the middle of March.


----------



## muito doido (Mar 30, 2006)

Update - the ski resort near Villa La Angostura was closed for construction when I went there so I have no new intel on the riding, bikes, trails, etc. there. A friend of mine from Brazil went there and raved about it (mind you he`s never been to Whistler).

My ride on Friday was amazing, some really fun trail and great scenery. I posted the trip on Everytrail if you want to check it out http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=404128

For an easy casual ride consider Chico Circuit. It is very scenic but all on pavement so completely a casual ride that can be as short as 25km depending on where you rent from and the number of detours you decide on.

Keep in mind I was only there for a short 4 days so I am not providing expert insight by any means just some feedback on my experience there.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Me gustaria andar en bici en Argentina !


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

La concha su madre. No tengo gita para viajar a Argentina ahora. Diviertansen muchachos.


----------

